

Five Ways Augmented Reality Will Make Us Transhuman - ireadqrcodes
http://www.seriouswonder.com/five-ways-augmented-reality-will-make-us-transhuman

======
VladRussian2
industrial&agricultural machines, cars and handguns has overcome humans
limitations in physical space to comparable degree that chip augmentation is
supposed to do in virtual/information space, and we're still not transhumans.

Overcoming violence, individual and collective, toward animals, other humans,
alien visitors (alternative version of First Contact in StarTrek Enterprise
looks more probable considering current mental level of human race), bringing
billions of people up to the basic human level of existence - that will at
least make us better humans, and continuing on that way we would one day may
become transhumans.

